# UK MMA On Tour - Thailand Part 1



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

So far, the following are planning on going to Thailand next summer to work on our Muay Thai

DaveI

Jeevan

matty0603

LICKSHOT

I think most of us are planning on going between 1-3 months,I believe in the summer (June - august 10) it would be easier for anyone going by themselves to know a few others that are going, as you dont want to be in a strange country by yourself. It would always be easier going out with some people you know or chat to prior.

We can also "rep" UK MMA in Thailand aswell.

If you know of any gyms that would be good , and which ones to avoid, then post please, explain why though. It would be cool if when you reccomend a gym you've been to or would like to go to, you come up with an estimation of much it would cost for a month, 2 months, 3 months and break it down.

I'll post some basic information about prices etc. and essentials.

It would be appreciated if those that have been to Thailand before for camp, can post about experiences, what you need and dont need, how much money you took, the gym, the place you were, night life etc.

Anyone who is thinking of going, just post some basic details about when you wish to go.

facebook group will be started later to make it easier, once we get quite a few members.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Saved


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

saved


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

i fancy it guys. Starting training when my car is sorted next week so i can travel into Edinburgh easily so not sure if its a bit early in my training to be doing things like that but the experience couldnt hurt , also ive planning on thailand for a long time.:happy:


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

The camps are good for all abilities mate, so as long as you get yourself a few months of training (sometimes dont even need that), and have the heart and desire to learn and train in such heat, then great. As long as you're not a serial rapist or anything.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

jeevan said:


> as you're not a serial rapist or anything.


The most loving thing you can do is invite a young boy to share your bed (Michael Jackson aka Maddies Boyfriend 2003)

I will be legitimitley paying for all my sex :laugh:


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

LOL, When would you be thinking of going ? and for how long ? I'll do some proper research and post them in the 2 posts i saved


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

AndyMulz said:


> The most loving thing you can do is invite a young boy to share your bed (Michael Jackson aka Maddies Boyfriend 2003)
> 
> I will be legitimitley paying for all my sex :laugh:


LMAO! make sure they're all women though


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

OK, I hate you all now, please refrain from discussing going to Thailand on here... That is all (I'm not jealous, honest)


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

SanshouMatt said:


> OK, I hate you all now, please refrain from discussing going to Thailand on here... That is all (I'm not jealous, honest)


agreed, im not jealous either, honest


----------



## matty0603 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ive heard good things about chay yai gym in chaing mai and kaewsamrit in bangkok

Id probably want to go to one of those


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm genuinely interested, but it's all dependant on my knee recovery.

If someone can give me a price breakdown (I will be travelling a lot this year, you see), I'll let you know.

This sounds cool though.

Edit:

It seems a UK-MMA documentary is in order when we go!


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

callam_nffc said:


> LMAO! make sure they're all women though


Thats ruining half the suprise.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

"close your eyes and feel for the surprise" ay?

lol


----------



## LICKSHOT (Feb 10, 2009)

jeevan said:


> I think most of us are planning on going between 1-3 months,I believe in the summer (June - august 10) it would be easier for anyone going by themselves to know a few others that are going, as you dont want to be in a strange country by yourself. It would always be easier going out with some people you know or chat to prior.
> 
> We can also "rep" UK MMA in Thailand aswell.
> 
> ...


please read, this was my experience and robk has added some useful stuff aswell.

http://www.uk-mma.co.uk/showthread.php?p=21959#post21959

for those who havn't been before, i would suggest starting somewhere like tiger of fairtex, just to get used to the training and heat and then step it up by moving on to other gyms.

as for pricings, ive made some wicked connections while I was out there so finding good deals is no problem.

i guess i could be the tour guide and steer you away from or in to ladyboys  .

I would really like to go back to tiger tho as I do miss my trainer alot and I got loads of friends who are still there. but i'm up for going different places. I need to go to this gym while im there http://www.kiatphontipgym.com/index.html

this is jompop


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Niiiice KO

Ive actually only just come across this thread and feel like banning you all from the site - i wanna go!!!!!!


----------



## LICKSHOT (Feb 10, 2009)

marc said:


> Niiiice KO
> 
> Ive actually only just come across this thread and feel like banning you all from the site - i wanna go!!!!!!


COME FOR A WEEK OR 2, IM SURE THE BALL AND CHAIN WONT MIND. BETTER STILL PUT YOUR FOOT DOWN AND DEMAND A FAMILY HOLIDAY! :laugh:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Good idea, She's 7 months pregnant and would quite literally kill me if i mentioned it though so i best wait till she's popped the little one out before i spring 'im off on a business trip to thailand' on her


----------



## LICKSHOT (Feb 10, 2009)

i see your predicament now....never mess with pregant women they're more aggy than a group of lads out on the lash!


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Imy, I'll make up a massive plan 2mro, of different gyms that have been reccomended, and come up with a pricing guide.

Marc, you should come aswell, even if it is for 2 weeks. You're like UK MMA leader

Nice one Lickshot, That thread you put a link to is nice. You are gonna be our tour guide and help us all out if thats ok ?

I think it will work out best if we spend 2-4 weeks at Tiger or Fairtex, and then move onto another gym, what dya think ?

As soon as we can decide what gym(s) to go to, I'll start working out pricing etc.

It would be good to get a dozen or so of us going, and you do have like 11 months to save up !


----------



## mikey (Jul 2, 2009)

The guys from the Thai boxing club I use go to Jitti's Gym - it's used by bad company from leeds for their fighters - highly recomened by all accounts....

I'd be up for going from the end of June for 6 weeks or so


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

As said before take your own protein and supplements!!! You will get ripped off there and shit gear to!!! If you already have your own gloves shinnies etc Id take em cos it aint that cheap to buy stuff over there any more:rolleyes:


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

I'll only come if we can do a 10 mile jog every morning prior to training.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

LICKSHOT said:


> please read, this was my experience and robk has
> 
> i guess i could be the tour guide and steer you away from ladyboys  .


Right youve ruined it im going to ibiza:laugh:


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

jeevan said:


> Imy, I'll make up a massive plan 2mro, of different gyms that have been reccomended, and come up with a pricing guide.


Bump?

I would actually be really up for this trip, but I'm going to have to graft like an absolute dog this year if I want to go.

I have Vancouver planned in December (Â£1000), a compulsory L.A trip in March (Â£800) and then I have to save up to move to the States for 4 years in July (need to save approx Â£8000-Â£1000 this year).

Plus this trip. I wouldn't mind working, but I just need to add this to my list of trips this year! =)

I'm really up for it. I've not trained in over a year cuz of my injury (plus the year I've taken off for recovery) and this would be a perfect way to get myself back in the game!


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Imy said:


> Bump?
> 
> I would actually be really up for this trip, but I'm going to have to graft like an absolute dog this year if I want to go.
> 
> ...


WOW, You should buy lottery tickets and pray aswell !!

I'm coming up with a plan now, looking at different gyms all over Thailand, was gonna do it yday but was in bed after sledgehammerin myself in head


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

jeevan said:


> WOW, You should buy lottery tickets and pray aswell !!
> 
> I'm coming up with a plan now, looking at different gyms all over Thailand, was gonna do it yday but was in bed after sledgehammerin myself in head


Hitting about Â£80 every week should help me save up for these trips, but I'll have to save a lot more for the States.

I'm coming up with a few ventures though, going to start taking jobs in Liverpool. PC Repairs, photoshoots, that sort of thing. The student population is a massive market to be targeted!


----------



## LICKSHOT (Feb 10, 2009)

jeevan said:


> WOW, You should buy lottery tickets and pray aswell !!
> 
> I'm coming up with a plan now, looking at different gyms all over Thailand, was gonna do it yday but was in bed after sledgehammerin myself in head


one other thing i forgot to mention in my tips for thailand in my last thread, is to take 2 old unlocked mobile phones and get a thai sim card. that way if we do deside to do our own thing while we are there then atleast we can keep in touch.

@ imy you got so much choice in america man, im off there next to train, make sure you go to hollywood and LA, not only for eddie bravo, but the girls are on some next level and droul for the british accent!


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

LICKSHOT said:


> @ imy you got so much choice in america man, im off there next to train, make sure you go to hollywood and LA, not only for eddie bravo, but the girls are on some next level and droul for the british accent!


Well, I'm in the States for footy, but make no mistake, if I get a place at UCLA or Cal State L.A, I will be training with Eddie Bravo in my spare time!

I have friends in America at the moment working as waitresses, and apparently, they're getting tipped INSANELY because of their accent. =D


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

My mates been in florida with ATT over the summer, said it was awesome, as were the beaches in Miami ..

I'm thinking Thailand, then brazil at some point, and the go up to USA to spend a month IN LA, VEGAS, MIAMI


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

jeevan said:


> My mates been in florida with ATT over the summer, said it was awesome, as were the beaches in Miami ..
> 
> I'm thinking Thailand, then brazil at some point, and the go up to USA to spend a month IN LA, VEGAS, MIAMI


:laugh:


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

Well lads you can check my previous posts as i stated a month or two ago that myself and the misses will be moving to thailand for least 6 months just after xmas this year....

after a real shit year which included a spell in prison im getting some money together and aiming for 2010 to be a lot better !

im going to Ko Samui though .... as much as i love Bangkok i can handle about a week there and thats my lot ...

Samui is a small island but has it all for me ..... nightlife,restraunts,shops but has plenty of quieter parts where you can get away from it all ....

Would obviously make the effort to meet up with you all if you did go through with it ..


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Dam can't beleive i missed this thread! I'm planning to go in 2011 for a month to train. Anyone else in Scotland planning to go at all? Will be an awesome experience, Cant wait and it's 2 years away! Going to start planning it pretty soon though


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

TheIceman5 said:


> Dam can't beleive i missed this thread! I'm planning to go in 2011 for a month to train. Anyone else in Scotland planning to go at all? Will be an awesome experience, Cant wait and it's 2 years away! Going to start planning it pretty soon though


Sounds good man. Hoping to get there in 2010 but if all goes well 2011 could happen aswell.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice one mate. Where you currently training?


----------



## LICKSHOT (Feb 10, 2009)

1927 said:


> as much as i love Bangkok i can handle about a week there and thats my lot ...


LMFAO :laugh:

i was in bangkok for 3 weeks.......loved it!  , all about siam square in the day then soi cowboy in the evening!


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

TheIceman5 said:


> Nice one mate. Where you currently training?


Gonna start at Headhunters in Leith when i get my finger out.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm thinking we go to the tiger for a month first, and then Thai Pinyo Gym in Koh Samui or Jitti's Gym or http://www.kiatphontipgym.com/index.html

Thanks for the link to ya thread lickshot

http://www.uk-mma.co.uk/showthread.php?p=21959#post21959

Any other gyms I should be making price plans for ?

Once I've made them all, I will make a proper thread


----------



## mikey (Jul 2, 2009)

any more news on this? I think I'm going out at the end of June, probably for 6 weeks or so.>>


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey all, whats the deal?

Id like to come as well if thats alright, hopefully Ill get made redundant soon, have some cash and get out of UK for a bit.

At the MT gym I attend, 2 lads who help prep people for fights always go Jittis gym.

Im game.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

mikey said:


> The guys from the Thai boxing club I use go to Jitti's Gym - it's used by bad company from leeds for their fighters - highly recomened by all accounts....
> 
> I'd be up for going from the end of June for 6 weeks or so


jittigym is the place to go


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

god knows whats happening with this, unless i get some awesome compensation or win the lottery, i cant go due to uni debt


----------



## mikey (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm loking to go out in the last week of june and am gonna stay for a month or so just training and then the missus is going to come out and meet me for another couple of weeks doing some touristy bits (it's the only way I can get a month out there on my own - I've told her i'll do a recce on touristy stuff..)

Currently thinking of a couple of weeks in Phuket first (cheaper flights) and then up to Jitti in BKK after i'm used to the weather and training twice a day for 2 hours at a time.

If anyone is up for joining me, let me know


----------



## bcfc_4life (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm going to Thailand to train for 2 months at the end of January, I'll write some gym reviews on my return.


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

I really want to go to Thailand to train I think it would be epic. How much will this trip cost ?


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

As i said before I'm planning for summer 2011.

Regarding prices digs are pretty cheap, flights vary and the only other thing that will cost you a bit of money is private lessons at the gym. They do packages though for a decent price which is so many classes and so many private lessons in the one.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Bump.

I was actually looking forward to heading to Thailand this summer with you lads, but my knee recovery is still being a bitch. What's the POA? Anyone still going? What month?


----------



## mikey (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm going out at the end of June for a month or so...


----------



## LICKSHOT (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm off back to thailand on the 6th of march but only for 2 weeks this time as I've landed quite a sick job (between that and training is why I havn't been around on here much)

My flight to bangkok is Â£386.60 return this time  )

I'm going to do a week's holiday (shagging & drinking) and a week at Tiger again in phuket as I have alot of good friends still there from the last time I went.

Here's the link to my previous thread from my last trip with lots of a first timers experience and advice.

http://www.uk-mma.co.uk/training-journals/2264-lickshot-vs-thailand.html

Any questions you have just ask.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Flight cost is good, but what do you do about accommodation?


----------



## LICKSHOT (Feb 10, 2009)

Well I'm fortunate to have a good bunch of older friends who spend a lot of time in Thailand due to them training and having thai missus's. Before I went they gave me a couple of decent hotels in each major place to stay at, All I do is go to the hotel ask if they have any rooms, if they do then sweet, if not then hop in a cab to the next hotel.

A double room in bangkok on the sukhumvit ( the main road in bangers) is between 800 - 1500 baht p/n Â£16-30, obviously this isnt luxury accomadation but its a bed and some where to keep your stuff.

Camps have thier own accomadation aswell.

In phuket I rented a bungalow right next door to the camp and that was 19000 baht Â£350 per month.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone from here planning to go summer 2011?


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Lickshot, your stay looks and sounds awesome!

Guys, would there be a point in staying in 6 weeks for the first time?

I might be able to sway 6 weeks off near summer but from a lot of forum posts, Ive seen guys stay for about 3 months, this I cant do unless Im made redundant.

For a 6 week stay, was thinking of tiger or rawai camp with a budget of 2k all in and thats for training, med level accom, 3 x 1-2-1 sessions a week with money to eat well, party and do activities.

What do you reckon on the length of stay?


----------



## LICKSHOT (Feb 10, 2009)

Mandirigma said:


> Lickshot, your stay looks and sounds awesome!
> 
> Guys, would there be a point in staying in 6 weeks for the first time?
> 
> What do you reckon on the length of stay?


Dude, do it! Seriously dont worry about anyone else. Do what ever you can. You wont regret it!!!!!!!!!!!! The only problem you will have is wanting to get back out there ASAP like me. lol

If you buget right and not go on mad ones you can do it. However if you want to do all the touristy stuff and get "on it" then you'll need more. food you should easily suvive on about Â£25p/w

If you do get a budget room make sure you have air con!!!!

Any questions just fire them at me. :happy:

45 days to go. woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 

60 days till im back. booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks LS.

How long are you going for and what camp are you going to?

How much you budgeting pcm?

Im looking to do the extras, but not get drunk. I dont really drink alcohol anyway.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Dude i think you'll need to be drunk if you want any of the extras in Thailand :laugh:


----------



## LICKSHOT (Feb 10, 2009)

Mandirigma said:


> Thanks LS.
> 
> How long are you going for and what camp are you going to?
> 
> ...


I'm going for 2 weeks and going back to tiger again just because I have a lot of good friends still there from the last time I went. also they have a new air conditioned gym unit now too. 

I'm taking 1200 with me but apart from training, food and accomadation. I'm getting my back piece finished, buying a tailor made suit (red pin stripes  ) and I turn 26 while I am there! so that why I'm taking that much.

What extra's do you want to do?

ping pong show? playing with tigers? riding elephants? cooking course? white water rafting? snake shows? shagging? full moon party? I can go on LOL.


----------



## FlikstRR (Dec 25, 2009)

im game for a 2011 trip.. but going anytime this year with no muay thai classes behind me would be crazy but ive wanted to go for so so long...

by 2011 i should have decent amount of KB/mma/muay thai but in my current state I'd die.. 

loving the stories though


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

LICKSHOT said:


> I'm going for 2 weeks and going back to tiger again just because I have a lot of good friends still there from the last time I went. also they have a new air conditioned gym unit now too.
> 
> I'm taking 1200 with me but apart from training, food and accomadation. I'm getting my back piece finished, buying a tailor made suit (red pin stripes  ) and I turn 26 while I am there! so that why I'm taking that much.
> 
> ...


Nice one.

So 1200 budget while out there + flight cost is the total budget?

Looking to do all those extras dude.


----------



## LICKSHOT (Feb 10, 2009)

well my flight was 386.30 with jet airway w/ 1 stop in bombay/mumbai each way.

1200 is pure spending money...

cost for the extras in Â£

ping pong show Â£10

playing with tigers Â£50 Tiger Kingdom Maerim Chiangmai...We love Tigers

riding elephants, white water rafting & jungle trekking (you do in 1 day and costs between Â£20 & Â£50 dependant where you are)

snake show Â£5

shagging : Â£10 to take the girl from the bar

full moon party : free if you go to koh panang

and if you want a suit a decent silk and cashmere one will cost about Â£100


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

out of interest where did you get your backpiece done in Thailand, I've heard it's pretty cheap over there but I'm a bit wary of going to Asia and getting work done mainly due to hygene not necessarily being 100%


----------



## LICKSHOT (Feb 10, 2009)

well my back piece is special. its all "sak yant" which are thai bamboo tattoo's.

ancient thai warriors got tattoo'd by bhuddist monks before they went into battle. each tattoo has a different meaning. i.e. strength, courage, protection, good luck. ect ect

I think the best part about the tattoo is going to the temple and having it blessed.

example of a back piece here.

http://www.lightbox.ca/~pcpiilonen/29.jpg

but in the conventional tattoo shops, personally I think that thailand has some amazing artists all over. but especially in bangkok and phuket. and while i have been with friends they do everything by the book just like over here. and as you said you can get a sleve or anything else done for stupidly cheap.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Bump?


----------

